# Sicherer Postfix Server??



## evilgenius (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo HowtoForge User,

erstmal danke für die vielen Howto's und das gute Forum, wo man sehr viel findet was einem weiterhilft. 

So Postfix läuft , das ist das gute! Folgendes Setup verwende ich:
Postfix, Dovecot, ClamSMTP steht hinter einer Firewall, die IP wird über Dyndns aufgelöst.

main.cf
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = ipv4

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian)
biff = no

append_dot_mydomain = no
delay_warning_time = 4h

myhostname = pinguin.super.de
mydomain = super.de
mydestination = $myhostname, $mydomain
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8

alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual/maps
virtual_alias_domains = test.de

mailbox_command = /usr/lib/dovecot/deliver
mailbox_size_limit = 0
home_mailbox = .Maildir/
recipient_delimiter = +
relayhost = 

# TLS parameters

# Postfix act as Client (Part)
smtp_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# Postfix act as Server (User Authentification, TLS)
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem

smtpd_sasl_type=dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path=private/auth
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

content_filter = scan:127.0.0.1:10025
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
------------------------------------------------------------------------

master.cf
------------------------------------------------------------------------
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
   -o content_filter=spamassassin
spamassassin unix -     n       n       -       -       pipe
        user=spamd argv=/usr/bin/spamc -f -e
        /usr/sbin/sendmail -oi -f ${sender} ${recipient}
#submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628      inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       -       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
    -o smtp_fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix    -    n    n    -    2    pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}

# AV scan filter (used by content_filter)
scan      unix  -       -       n       -       16      smtp
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10026 inet  n -       n       -       16      smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks_style=host
        -o smtpd_authorized_xforward_hosts=127.0.0.0/8
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wo liegen evtl. schwächen? Ist sichergestellt das nur authentifizierte User eMails verschicken können? Ich habe mal was ausprobiert und mit geloggt und mit Wireshark mal mit getracet:

------------------------------------------------------------------------
mit:
smtpd_use_tls = no
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no

Part of /var/log/mail.log
Jul 22 22:38:16 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4219]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN
Jul 22 22:38:16 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4219]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
Jul 22 22:38:16 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4219]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250-8BITMIME
Jul 22 22:38:16 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4219]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250 DSN
Jul 22 22:38:16 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4219]: < unknown[192.168.24.38]: AUTH PLAIN AGFjYW5qZQBqdW5pYmFlcg==
Jul 22 22:38:16 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4219]: xsasl_cyrus_server_first: sasl_method PLAIN, init_response AGFjYW5qZQBqdW5pYmFlcg==

Kommentar:  gesehen (AGFjYW5qZQBqdW5pYmFlcg==) im Wireshark!!!!!!!!

Jul 22 22:38:16 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4219]: xsasl_cyrus_server_first: decoded initial response 
Jul 22 22:38:16 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4219]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 235 2.7.0 Authentication successful


mit:
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

Part of /var/log/mail.log
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 220 mail.pinguin.canje.zoo ESMTP Postfix (Debian)
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: < unknown[192.168.24.38]: EHLO [192.168.24.38]
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250-mail.pinguin.canje.zoo
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250-PIPELINING
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250-SIZE 10240000
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250-VRFY
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250-ETRN
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: match_list_match: unknown: no match
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: match_list_match: 192.168.24.38: no match
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250-STARTTLS
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250-8BITMIME
Jul 22 22:43:57 pinguin postfix/smtpd[4274]: > unknown[192.168.24.38]: 250 DSN
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was haltet Ihr von dem Setup? Folgendes soll erreicht werden:
User können eMails verschicken (intern im Netzwerk) und sie sollen von z.B. GMX Nachrichten geschickt bekommen. Also User@gmx.de schickt User@test.de eine eMail 

Ich bin mal auf eure Feedback gespannt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

evilgenius


----------

